# Building a catamaran



## Sailor Dan (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello Sailors! This is Dan from North Carolina, I'm interested in learning from boat builders the possibilities of converting a 28' foot sailboat into an outrigger with a main and jib or flying jib. I can't find many examples. Any advice?
I have experience repairing wooden &fiberglass fishing boats in Alaska.
Thanks!
PS: I attached an example of the design concept-I want to avoid a keel on the main hull.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

See Harryproa


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool drawing,

Is this sail or outboard powered? If sail powered, where will your directional stability come from? A center board? What happens if you are on a Starboard tack? Is it just the weight of the outrigger holding you down? Is it ballasted some how? I could see it sailing down wind, I am just missing some pieces of the puzzle to make it work up wind.

I recently saw a traditional Polynesian trading cat on the St Lawrence river that had apparently sailed there unpowered from Hawaii, people get all kinds of boats moving through the water.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I see a problem with your design concept. Stumble's link, the Proa, has the mast and sails on the entire boat's centerline. Your concept as far as I can see has the sails in place from the original monohull, way off the centerline. You will have to rethink your design unless you want to only sail or one tack.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

There are many outriggers that sail on both tacks with their mast on center line of the main hull. that said why would you want to convert a mono hull sailboat to have an outrigger. what hull would be used that would make a good multi hull boat.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Atlantic proas have their ama (outrigger hull) on the leeward side.
Pacific proas have their ama on the windward side.
Or vice-versa, I can't remember.
Anyway, proas are sailed by using the stern for the new bow (yep, rudders at each end). The ama is always on the same side relative to the wind regardless of the direction the boat is going.
Interesting to see a proa come sailing right at a dock, then reverse directions and sail off without turning the boat around.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

FSMike said:


> Atlantic proas have their ama (outrigger hull) on the leeward side.
> Pacific proas have their ama on the windward side.
> Or vice-versa, I can't remember.
> Anyway, proas are sailed by using the stern for the new bow (yep, rudders at each end). The ama is always on the same side relative to the wind regardless of the direction the boat is going.
> Interesting to see a proa come sailing right at a dock, then reverse directions and sail off without turning the boat around.


After you mentioned the R2AK on a different thread, I googled it and watched a couple of documentaries on it.

In one of those docs they showed one of these Proas. I had never heard of them before. Fascinating vessels.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

If you go to Jim Brown's site you can pick up the plans AND construction manual (free) for his Searunner 31, a proven ocean sailing boat. Using the construction manual you could save a ton of money on construction, avoiding errors of those who have gone before.
I've sailed a 37' a goodly way around the world and I thought it was a great sailing boat.


----------



## Sailor Dan (Sep 23, 2016)

Dear capta: Thanks so much for your input, I've done a great deal of research regarding the Searunner--you're so right! This is the boat. My dream is to sail from Florida to the Bahamas (and hopefully back). I will continue to follow this path--you've helped me a great deal. Enjoy your day. Dan


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sailor Dan said:


> Dear capta: Thanks so much for your input, I've done a great deal of research regarding the Searunner--you're so right! This is the boat. My dream is to sail from Florida to the Bahamas (and hopefully back). I will continue to follow this path--you've helped me a great deal. Enjoy your day. Dan


My pleasure. Hope to see you out here one day.
Happy sailing.


----------

